# Goon 24 RDA Two other ways to wick



## Waine (20/5/17)

Hello there 

Today I want to share two different ways to coil and wick the Goon 24 with the primary purpose of preventing you from having to constantly remove the cap to re-drip.

It's been done before, but I had such fun today. perfecting this style, I decided to take some pics.

I have been using the first method a few times, and it is effective. The second, is a common method.




So the coils are positioned at 45 degrees in opposite directions.




Cut a long piece of cotton, about 3X the thickness of the coil, 3 ID, roll it, carefully tear of excess pieces, roll again, feed through. This part takes a bit of practice, I admit, but if you enjoy a challenge...







Fluff out the bottom pieces as usual. Keep it wispy.




Tuck in. The idea is that you want to be able to drip without having to remove the tip cap without getting a dry hit. So you have this little cushion to receive the juice and feed the coils.







I always test fire the Cotton, when soaked before Vaping. I use a VW mod and give it little revs at 27 Watts. 




I keep dripping and pulsing to "Burn the cotton in" or to "prep" it, whatever it is called? 




Now it's almost ready to vape, without removing the cap (so much) 







It's so convenient - so effective.




Here is the second method . Much easier. Very much like the first, but you just slot in two pieces of cotton, one in each coil, give it a good fluffing, trim, and tuck. Then cut the heads off.










This second method is effective, but the cotton burns out (on top, on the heads) a little faster than the first method, for some reason.

For me it's worth the effort. And great fun. 

"Variety is the Spice of.....Vaping!"

Edit:

I have gone back to 24 GA. I have found that 20 and 22 are more for the "comp", cloud chasers, or if you want to impress your friends. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Bearshare (20/5/17)

Nice I'll give it a bash always cool to try new wicking methods 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb (20/5/17)

Going to give this a bash in the mad dog 

Thanks for the tip @Waine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/17)

Great wicking tip @Waine , thanks

Loved your tutorial and the photos were superb!!

How many drops do you drip in at a time on method 1 ?


----------



## Nightwalker (20/5/17)

craigb said:


> Going to give this a bash in the mad dog
> 
> Thanks for the tip @Waine


Pics plss.


----------



## Waine (26/5/17)

Silver said:


> Great wicking tip @Waine , thanks
> 
> Loved your tutorial and the photos were superb!!
> 
> How many drops do you drip in at a time on method 1 ?



Hi there Silver

About 10 to 12 drops at a time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

